# I thought I was in a time warp to a year ago... 5 pax (4 unmasked) tried to get into my Prius...



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Saturday night around 3:30 am in Elmhurst, IL (southwest of O'Hare Airport), I drove up to the pickup location and saw 5 people standing there. I figured that there would be 2 parties and 2 or 3 pax would get into my Uber. But all five approached, only 1 was masked, and a guy tried to open my passenger side door...

(Potential pax): "Could you please open the door?"
(Me): "Ummm... how many are in your party?"
(Potential girl pax): "5 of us"
(Me): "Ummm... there can't be anyone in the front seat."
(Potential girl pax): "Well, all of us can squeeze in the back seat"
(Me): "Umm... I don't think all of you can squeeze in the back of a Prius.."
(Potential girl pax): "We can!"
(Me): "Also, where are your masks?"
(Potential girl pax who likely ordered the Uber): "Sorry...but I will tip you really big on the app"
(Me): "Umm... I'm so sorry... but..
(Potential girl pax): "Please... we waited so long for an Uber..."
(Me): "Can you please order an XL?"
(Potential girl pax): "We can't find one"
(Me): "How about two UberXs?"
(Potential girl pax): "Please can you fit all of us?"
... I'm really thinking here then why didn't they order 2 Ubers, but I realized this crowd was a few cards short of a full deck at this point... and this was the kind of bizarre behavior I would have expected over a year ago, but now? Where were these people living? I am now thinking that there was more than just alcohol involved in their past social gathering.
(Me): "I'm so sorry. But it would be totally unsafe"... Then I cancelled and drove off.

My very next request was a ping to the Elmhurst Police Station. I figured immediately it was a DUI situation, as it was 4:00 am in the morning. When I got to the pickup location the pax was nowhere to be found. Then I received a text message:

(Potential pax): "Could you pick us up? We are walking down 1st Ave (I think it was 1st Ave)"
(Me) "I don't know where exactly you are, could you give me a cross street or address?"
(Potential pax): "We don't know where we are, my buddy got a DUI and we are walking home"
(Me) "Then why did you order an Uber?" (I was only 5 minutes from the pickup location so it wasn't as if they were waiting long for the pickup)
(Potential pax): "I dunno, but we are walking down some street and there is a stoplight in front of me"
(Me) "Sorry sir, that does not help me..."
(Potential pax): "Well, we are almost home now, could you cancel the ride? We are so sorry to bother you"
(Me): "Well, you should cancel the ride"
(Potential pax): "OK, good night"
(Me): "OK, bye!"

I waited til the timer ran down, but he cancelled right at the end. Easiest 8 bucks I made that night (2 times $4 cancellation fee)

I am wondering if anyone else recently had pax that seemed like they lost their senses and ability for rational thought...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Im with you bro. Sounds like you handled it just right. 👍


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If the pax’s really has no other option, do multiple stops on the app... back and forth.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mbd said:


> If the pax's really has no other option, do multiple stops on the app... back and forth.


Nope, That is begging for a 1 star and a sexual harassment claim. Plus no mask no ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I am wondering if anyone else recently had pax that seemed like they lost their senses and ability for rational thought...


It happens every day, especially if you are going to work the Ralph Crowd.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Hey stop worrying about masks 
This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey stop worrying about masks
> This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
> So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


can we NOT turn this into another ANTI MASK thread? Mask is the UBER policy, it's not up for debate in a thread like this.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Saturday night around 3:30 am in Elmhurst, IL (southwest of O'Hare Airport), I drove up to the pickup location and saw 5 people standing there. I figured that there would be 2 parties and 2 or 3 pax would get into my Uber. But all five approached, only 1 was masked, and a guy tried to open my passenger side door...
> 
> (Potential pax): "Could you please open the door?"
> (Me): "Ummm... how many are in your party?"
> ...


Exactly why are you out driving at 3.30 am? Isn't the city mostly shut down?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I would have told her to apply her "tip in the app" money towards an UberXL.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Nope, That is begging for a 1 star and a sexual harassment claim. Plus no mask no ride.


If they put the stops on the app, not a issue.
Masks- I think I got 400 purchased for 25$&#128512; Its probably stolen masks&#128512;I try to give it out for free &#128512; Home Depot has the same masks- 50 for 18$&#128518;


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Saturday night around 3:30 am in Elmhurst, IL (southwest of O'Hare Airport), I drove up to the pickup location and saw 5 people standing there. I figured that there would be 2 parties and 2 or 3 pax would get into my Uber. But all five approached, only 1 was masked, and a guy tried to open my passenger side door...
> 
> (Potential pax): "Could you please open the door?"
> (Me): "Ummm... how many are in your party?"
> ...


Amazing, I really will never understand the people of USA.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Exactly why are you out driving at 3.30 am? Isn't the city mostly shut down?


As if everyone has stopped partying. :laugh:

The liquor store and drug dealer are still open for business.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Exactly why are you out driving at 3.30 am? Isn't the city mostly shut down?


Yeah, bars and restaurants are closed. But, always, ALWAYS Chicagoans move around. And I literally work all the time.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I am wondering if anyone else recently had pax that seemed like they lost their senses and ability for rational thought...


Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Surely you can't be serious.


Haha... No it's just that these two pax requests back to back just had me amazed at how clueless some humans are. But a very funny retort. Thanks bro.

I just looked at them with all seriousness as to them all five getting in the backseat of my tiny prius. (I had a lot of stuff in the front seat, like a cooler and food and books). They kept trying to open my door when it was locked. They seriously thought it would be no problem! And the very next passenger who requested who got a DUI with his friend just started walking home even though I got there in just 3 minutes! I just couldn't imagine then why they even ordered an Uber! They are just so silly...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Exactly.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


>


Can we not turn this into a MEME thread?
(Since YOU have commented in the past you were anti-MEME)


Kurt Halfyard said:


> can we NOT turn this into another ANTI MASK thread?


The referred post was a 'Facts on mask' post, not an 'Anti-mask' post.
There is a difference.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Best thing to do is just drive off and cancel when you see too many people. Try to avoid eye contact too. Go offline and drive away from the area. Go back online five minutes or so later.

If you absolutely must make contact just say gruffly "too many people!" and drive off. Don't let it turn into an argument where it can escalate. 

Sometimes you gotta just be the jerk.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> They are just so silly...


You are just so kind all the time. Silly just isn't the word I would have used to describe them. @Young Kim You are a good guy.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You are just so kind all the time. Silly just isn't the word I would have used to describe them. @Young Kim You are a good guy.


I have some land around Alligator Alley and State Rd. 29 for sale in Florida, let me know.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I have some land around Alligator Alley and State Rd. 29 for sale in Florida, let me know.


I want to believe also but you make no sense.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey stop worrying about masks
> This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
> So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


Thank you doctor kingcorey. Next time we will know what to do.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Can we not turn this into a MEME thread?
> (Since YOU have commented in the past you were anti-MEME)
> 
> The referred post was a 'Facts on mask' post, not an 'Anti-mask' post.
> There is a difference.


Yeah tell us the difference?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Carlos unique said:


> Thank you doctor kingcorey. Next time we will know what to do.
> 
> 
> Yeah tell us the difference?


Thank Christ, that I have @Taxi2Uber on ignore so I don't have to read his provocation or nonsense or whatever.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey stop worrying about masks
> This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
> So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


Stupid people say stupid things


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey stop worrying about masks
> This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
> So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


And there you are.
Any idea why the ICUs in the hospitals are full?

Any thoughts at all?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Carlos unique said:


> Yeah tell us the difference?


Sure, I'd be glad to.
Presenting facts and science of masks, showing the discrepancies to what is being propagandized, is not the same as being 'anti-mask'.
If you CHOOSE to VOLUNTARILY wear a mask, I would never prevent you from doing so, nor force you to stop wearing a mask. 
(Pre-Covid, I've had MANY primarily Asian tourists over the decades, get in my taxi wearing a mask, and I was OK with their choice.)
FORCING by MANDATING one to wear a mask, especially knowing the science showing they are not necessary or effective in preventing Covid, is the issue.
Anti-propaganda, Anti-brainwasing, Anti-junk science, Anti-politicizing mask wearing, Anti-censorship but NOT 'anti-mask'



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Thank Christ, that I have @Taxi2Uber on ignore so I don't have to read his provocation or nonsense or whatever.


I imagine Christ would not support your lying or spreading of hate.


Terri Lee said:


> Any idea why the ICUs in the hospitals are full?
> 
> Any thoughts at all?


Sure. (Assuming, of course, you believe they are indeed full)
It's due to the hysteria driven by fear perpetuated by the propagandists, Globalists, conspirators, agenda-filled media, and other remaining fear mongers.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sure, I'd be glad to.
> 
> Sure. (Assuming, of course, you believe they are indeed full)
> It's due to the hysteria driven by fear perpetuated by the propagandists, Globalists, conspirators, agenda-filled media, and other remaining fear mongers.


LUlz

Yes every hospital and doctor, and overworked , underpaid nurse in the world is playing along with this grand Charade.

Lay off the Absinthe LSD cocktails for a week or two


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Yes every hospital and doctor, and overworked , underpaid nurse in the world is playing along with this grand Charade.


Yes, the doctors and nurses that you watch on CNN and MSMedia, but there's a whole other group of doctors and nurses that are fed up with this 'grand Charade', that you will probably not even know about thanks to censorship and your narrow minded, brainwashed view.
(I have no doubt that you think there is no censorship, too. LULz)

I'm sure you haven't heard of the Great Barrington Declaration, where over 12,400 medical & public health scientists and nearly 37,000 medical practitioners have already signed so far, that basically criticizes this ongoing farce and renounces current policies.
Or America's Frontline Doctors and their White Coat Summits.
Quickly censored and removed from Twitter and Facebook, as it doesn't fit their narrative, you know the thing you and your fellow Covid Cult embrace blindly.
It is certainly your choice to believe what they tell you to believe, but ultimately, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Exactly why are you out driving at 3.30 am? Isn't the city mostly shut down?


No, not at all. Because there aren't many drivers working at this time it can be one of the most profitable times of the day. Just some long empty trips but also so really long rider trips.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes, the doctors and nurses that you watch on CNN and MSMedia, but there's a whole other group of doctors and nurses that are fed up with this 'grand Charade', that you will probably not even know about thanks to censorship and your narrow minded, brainwashed view.
> (I have no doubt that you think there is no censorship, too. LULz)
> 
> I'm sure you haven't heard of the Great Barrington Declaration, where over 12,400 medical & public health scientists and nearly 37,000 medical practitioners have already signed so far, that basically criticizes this ongoing farce and renounces current policies.
> ...


Reckless and totally false. There are some hospitals that are being over run with covid patients. I've talked to the doctors and nurses that have treated these patients (they take Ubers too).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes, the doctors and nurses that you watch on CNN and MSMedia, but there's a whole other group of doctors and nurses that are fed up with this 'grand Charade', that you will probably not even know about thanks to censorship and your narrow minded, brainwashed view.
> (I have no doubt that you think there is no censorship, too. LULz)
> 
> I'm sure you haven't heard of the Great Barrington Declaration, where over 12,400 medical & public health scientists and nearly 37,000 medical practitioners have already signed so far, that basically criticizes this ongoing farce and renounces current policies.
> ...


I was down at Husky stadium Saturday. I stopped by the UW medical center to visit a friend.

You are the one being lied to.

Hospitals around the world are maxed out or have been recently.

Jokes on you


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

indytd said:


> Reckless and totally false.


'Reckless' sure has become the new overused term.
I remember reading Elon Musk's tweet when he took 4 Covid test in one day, and 2 came back positive and 2 came back negative in the Same place, using the Same machine, from the Same nurse, a lot of comments called the tweet 'reckless'
Somewhere along the way, reporting truth and facts has become 'reckless' in the eyes of the Covid Cult.


indytd said:


> There are some hospitals that are being over run with covid patients


There are many hospitals that are NOT being over run with covid patients also.


indytd said:


> I've talked to the doctors and nurses that have treated these patients


Um...OK. Did anyone say there were NO patients?


Amos69 said:


> I was down at Husky stadium Saturday. I stopped by the UW medical center to visit a friend.


Cool story.
I went grocery shopping at Walmart on Saturday.
While I was at Lowes, a friend called me, but I missed the call.


Amos69 said:


> Hospitals around the world are maxed out or have been recently.


I saw that story on CNN too.


Amos69 said:


> Jokes on you


Oh! You got me! I thought you were serious.
Believe it or not, there are some people out there that believe masks and lockdowns work, and that hospitals are overrun.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> 'Reckless' sure has become the new overused term.
> I remember reading Elon Musk's tweet when he took 4 Covid test in one day, and 2 came back positive and 2 came back negative in the Same place, using the Same machine, from the Same nurse, a lot of comments called the tweet 'reckless'
> Somewhere along the way, reporting truth and facts has become 'reckless' in the eyes of the Covid Cult.
> 
> ...


You are believing the many times falsely reporting conspiracy theory laden conservative media. Find another source of news . You just can't believe everything they say.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> And there you are.
> Any idea why the ICUs in the hospitals are full?
> 
> Any thoughts at all?





Terri Lee said:


> And there you are.
> Any idea why the ICUs in the hospitals are full?
> 
> Any thoughts at all?


I know, I know. Please ask me!



Taxi2Uber said:


> 'Reckless' sure has become the new overused term.
> I remember reading Elon Musk's tweet when he took 4 Covid test in one day, and 2 came back positive and 2 came back negative in the Same place, using the Same machine, from the Same nurse, a lot of comments called the tweet 'reckless'
> Somewhere along the way, reporting truth and facts has become 'reckless' in the eyes of the Covid Cult.
> 
> ...


A hospital is simply a specialized hotel with added amenities. 
The CEO of the hotel wants you to Visit frequently, join their frequent flyer program, and purchase additional goods and services from them and their partners.

Hospital CEO wants you to visit frequently, join their net work, and purchase additional goods and services from them in their partners.

If you ran a hospital, your goal every single day of your life would be to fill that hospital to capacity.

occupancy rates as a standalone metric are virtually useless.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> I know, I know. Please ask me!
> 
> 
> A hospital is simply a specialized hotel with added amenities.
> ...


A believer in the conservative media's conspiracy theories. You are deluded.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> And there you are.
> Any idea why the ICUs in the hospitals are full?
> 
> Any thoughts at all?


Yes i know why the hospitals are full.
I am sorry to say people that wear masks are going out in public taking chances .
There catching the virus. They think those masks will stop the virus. 
If people were told the truth some of them could and would limit there time in public.
No need to go to the mall or get your nails done . Eat out . Go to walmart with 1000 people choking all over you .
I quote a average person . ( Everybody has a mask on so were safe ) Wrong . 
Limited your time with the public social distance staying away from others will help .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes i know why the hospitals are full.
> I am sorry to say people that wear masks are going out in public taking chances .
> There catching the virus. They think those masks will stop the virus.
> If people were told the truth some of them could and would limit there time in public.
> ...


I don't often agree with @kingcorey321 , but he speaks the truth here. 
Things would get a lot better a lot faster if everyone took a 2 week break from going out for anything beyond emergency stuff.
Australia's draconian lock-down worked very well
The UK just came off a very strict lockdown and it appears to have worked as well.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

indytd said:


> A believer in the conservative media's conspiracy theories. You are deluded.


I don't watch the media.

I understand business.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> I don't watch the media.
> 
> I understand business.


Yet it's not all about business. It's about saving lives. Kurt Halfyard & kingcorey321 are correct. If we just shutdown for 2 weeks like they did in England & Australia they are finding it cuts into the virus spread greatly.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

indytd said:


> Yet it's not all about business. It's about saving lives. Kurt Halfyard & kingcorey321 are correct. If we just shutdown for 2 weeks like they did in England & Australia they are finding it cuts into the virus spread greatly.


You are way behind on factual information


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey stop worrying about masks
> This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
> So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


www.thinkadvisor.com/2020/12/01/top-dems-introduce-bill-to-extend-600-jobless-benefits/

The cheese is coming merry xmas ants................


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I have some land around Alligator Alley and State Rd. 29 for sale in Florida, let me know.


If it was near 29 and 41 I'd be interested. :wink:


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> You are way behind on factual information


Then give us some factual information with SOME EVIDENCE TO BACK IT UP!!!! You just can't say you're wrong without some evidence to back it up. England & Australia did go through shutdowns and their covid spread numbers are a lot better.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

indytd said:


> You are believing the many times falsely reporting conspiracy theory laden conservative media. Find another source of news . You just can't believe everything they say.


Ah yes, the other overused term 'conspiracy theory' 
When you speak, it's like I'm watching CNN. 
And yes, I take in all sources of info and make an independent assessment.
Here a term you should consider, 'independent critical thinking'



Kurt Halfyard said:


> if everyone took a 2 week break





indytd said:


> If we just shutdown for 2 weeks


Wasn't this said in March?
Lockdowns are causing more deaths that the virus itself, and that's according to reports from CNN, Washington Post, and others. Not to mention record cases of starvation, mental disorders, other diseases, excess deaths.
The 'cure' is worse than the disease.


indytd said:


> England & Australia did go through shutdowns and their covid spread numbers are a lot better.


You're kidding right? Europe, which had some of the strictest lockdowns are having spiking cases (if you believe these reported case numbers)


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Ah yes, the other overused term 'conspiracy theory'
> When you speak, it's like I'm watching CNN.
> And yes, I take in all sources of info and make an independent assessment.
> Here a term you should consider, 'independent critical thinking'
> ...


You are the one obviously behind in the news. Yes, it was spiking then the shutdown and now the cases are starting to drop instead of increase as of yesterday. Stay up with the news! Really!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

indytd said:


> You are the one obviously behind in the news. Yes, it was spiking then the shutdown and now the cases are starting to drop instead of increase as of yesterday. Stay up with the news! Really!


Cases are not dropping.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Cases are not dropping.


When you catch up on the news let me know. Even in Illinois cases have started to drop but the news said that was due to less reporting during the Thanksgiving holiday. They are supposed to keep going up through December.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

indytd said:


> When you catch up on the news let me know. Even in Illinois cases have started to drop but the news said that was due to less reporting during the Thanksgiving holiday. They are supposed to keep going up through December.


Less words more Facts


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

indytd said:


> When you catch up on the news let me know. Even in Illinois cases have started to drop but the news said that was due to less reporting during the Thanksgiving holiday. They are supposed to keep going up through December.


Not true, 150k new cases and 1500 deaths not going down, yes did it go to 200k and 2000 deaths a few days ago, stop being silly. This is reason you lost your Trump, face reality shutdown imminent. Free cheese coming soon.


----------



## 702RideshareGuy (Oct 10, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Best thing to do is just drive off and cancel when you see too many people. Try to avoid eye contact too. Go offline and drive away from the area. Go back online five minutes or so later.
> 
> If you absolutely must make contact just say gruffly "too many people!" and drive off. Don't let it turn into an argument where it can escalate.
> 
> Sometimes you gotta just be the jerk.


yeah, it's a race to see who cancels first... the driver with the legit reason, or the pax who will falsely report the driver for not wearing a mask just to avoid the cancelation fee. It happened to me with Lyft and I fought it. It was removed from my "safety record" - only because I was relentless about the false report!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

702RideshareGuy said:


> yeah, it's a race to see who cancels first... the driver with the legit reason, or the pax who will falsely report the driver for not wearing a mask just to avoid the cancelation fee. It happened to me with Lyft and I fought it. It was removed from my "safety record" - only because I was relentless about the false report!


This also happened with me on LYFT. I'm not sure if they removed it. But it was super annoying that I was cancelling on them for having too many passengers for a regular LYFT, and they cancelled first, and reported me for not wearing a mask (WHEN I TOTALLY WAS WEARING A MASK) just to avoid the fee. My only consolation is that the party of 4 missed the last inter-city bus of the night, due to their stupidity of not hiring 2 vehicles (or a Lyft XL) to get them to the bus depot.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Saturday night around 3:30 am in Elmhurst, IL (southwest of O'Hare Airport), I drove up to the pickup location and saw 5 people standing there. I figured that there would be 2 parties and 2 or 3 pax would get into my Uber. But all five approached, only 1 was masked, and a guy tried to open my passenger side door...
> 
> (Potential pax): "Could you please open the door?"
> (Me): "Ummm... how many are in your party?"
> ...


3 legged dogs still walk on the highway... Some are little bit slow to get the message


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> Cases are not dropping.


What is quite interesting is that I am still asked time to time (I drive in the city at night...all night), if they can remove their mask... Many still feel that is is a "plandemic" and a complete hoax, in spite of all the nurses and front line workers saying otherwise.

Although, I can see the logic that @Taxi2Uber is referring to... there are a lot of consequences (including suicide) from people losing all of their income, homes, etc. from the forced lockdowns...

I am glad I am not a policymaker...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

indytd said:


> Then give us some factual information with SOME EVIDENCE TO BACK IT UP!!!! You just can't say you're wrong without some evidence to back it up. England & Australia did go through shutdowns and their covid spread numbers are a lot better.


You mean THIS England


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It's spiking again in Washington state. The governor has put us in another lockdown. Also record numbers of small business have gone out of business permanently here. The pandemic, the riots, and now another shutdown was too much.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Saturday night around 3:30 am in Elmhurst, IL (southwest of O'Hare Airport), I drove up to the pickup location and saw 5 people standing there. I figured that there would be 2 parties and 2 or 3 pax would get into my Uber. But all five approached, only 1 was masked, and a guy tried to open my passenger side door...
> 
> (Potential pax): "Could you please open the door?"
> (Me): "Ummm... how many are in your party?"
> ...


December 1st there were 12k new cases in Illinois. Taking pax is too risky right now.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Once the cases here in the Toronto Metropolitan Area hit 1,000 per day. The keys were hung up. Not taking PAX when there is so much COVID-19 floating about in my market. I don't feel its right to facilitate potential spread for mere peanuts driving UBER. When the cases drop below 1000/day for a consecutive 7 day stretch, I may consider going back to moderate driving, but until then, I'll happily pursue other things.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> In US yesterday 203,737 new cases and 2,833 deaths, almost 3,000 people died yesterday and this Irish boozer Mitchell McConnell has reduced his position on stimulus spending from 500 billion to around 300 billion, now lets talk about the greaseball Nancy Pelosi with out her stupidity with negotiating many of us would have had a fairly decent holiday but she declines 1.9 trillion around 6 weeks ago that we would have in our pockets right now and the US death numbers would be much better, you got blood on your hands you POS.
> 
> This Federal Government and the POS greedy ass Americans who run it are a disgrace to humanity, I hope you burn for this.


The Canadian Federal Government has been shoveling out money to keep people home and not spread the virus since March.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The Canadian Federal Government has been shoveling out money to keep people home and not spread the virus since March.


I am so disgusted with these people you have no idea................


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I am so disgusted with these people you have no idea................


As unfortunate as Ms. Pelosi goes. You know that 90%+ fault likes with Mitch McConnell, the obstructionist in chief. You know he is pitching his offers below what is reasonable for the Democrats to accept just so he can say 'look at what they refused!' -- McConnell has done more damage to the American people in his 20+ years in office than Trump could ever do.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As unfortunate as Ms. Pelosi goes. You know that 90%+ fault likes with Mitch McConnell, the obstructionist in chief. You know he is pitching his offers below what is reasonable for the Democrats to accept just so he can say 'look at what they refused!' -- McConnell has done more damage to the American people in his 20+ years in office than Trump could ever do.


At this moment it is all on him I agree, but what Pelosi did was horrible, I believe because of her hatred for Trump and the Republicans she used the stimulus to hurt them for the election which is putting millions of people in an extremely tough situation while her drunk ass sits in her palace feeling all so important, she could have easily accepted the offer and saved us but she doesn't do it and is 100% at fault.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> At this moment it is all on him I agree, but what Pelosi did was horrible, I believe because of her hatred for Trump and the Republicans she used the stimulus to hurt them for the election which is putting millions of people in an extremely tough situation while her drunk ass sits in her palace feeling all so important, she could have easily accepted the offer and saved us but she doesn't do it and is 100% at fault.


American politics. Both 'teams' GOP / Democrats have always put Wall St. Capitalism issues over people. I'm not letting Pelosi off the hook here, she could have taken McConnell's extremely compromised offer as an a bit of a salve for the American people. How the people of Kentucky keep electing in McConnell, when he is completely against their financial well-being, I will never understand though.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Once the cases here in the Toronto Metropolitan Area hit 1,000 per day. The keys were hung up. Not taking PAX when there is so much COVID-19 floating about in my market. I don't feel its right to facilitate potential spread for mere peanuts driving UBER. When the cases drop below 1000/day for a consecutive 7 day stretch, I may consider going back to moderate driving, but until then, I'll happily pursue other things.


I know. It takes some discipline, and another source of income, but it is an important choice.



franksoprano said:


> I believe because of her hatred for Trump and the Republicans she used the stimulus to hurt them


I'm not sure i follow. She may or may not hate 45, but she passed a bill that would have helped everyone into 2021.

The senate leader is the one playing the game of attrition. I am betting he torpedoes this latest effort as well.

And it would not surprise me to see a budget stalemate turn into another shutdown as part of the scorched earth tantrum going on.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> I know. It takes some discipline, and another source of income, but it is an important choice.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure i follow. She may or may not hate 45, but she passed a bill that would have helped everyone into 2021.
> ...


Did she not turn down 1.9 trillion that Trump was ready to sign and Mitch agreed to?



franksoprano said:


> Did she not turn down 1.9 trillion that Trump was ready to sign and Mitch agreed to?


Don't even answer because I don't give a shit what your response is.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Garbage passengers, are everywhere.


----------



## RationalMan101 (Feb 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey stop worrying about masks
> This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
> So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


What planet do you live on? The mask protects others by inhibiting the moisture in the lungs to go into the air you breath, even if it's not N95. My mask protects YOU. Your mask protects ME.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

RationalMan101 said:


> What planet do you live on? The mask protects others by inhibiting the moisture in the lungs to go into the air you breath, even if it's not N95. My mask protects YOU. Your mask protects ME.


kingcorey immune to virus just being selfish.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> kingcorey immune to virus just being selfish.


I already had this virus . My wife as well .
We wore the masks . N95 . Both sick for 2 weeks . My lungs were damaged from it,
My wifes uncle died yesterday from covid . He wore masks He was older.
My friend and his family are fighting it right now There not to sick knock on wood. The wife made masks for people to wear,
My sisters husband poker player friends all have it . They wore masks . 
How do these mask work again ????
I am in Michigan Detroit . Hospitals are overfilled with tents. 
There is zero money here crime is picking up . There are trucks for dead bodies .
Again how are these masks protecting us ? 
I wore those n95 masks everywhere and i wore gloves . 
Please provide info i want to know how these masks work ? 
They did not protect me my loved ones or friends .
I lost to many friends from covid they wore masks .
I know of 7 people that died from covid . They wore masks 
Limit your time in public social distance it does work
Back when this all started i created a post asking people about n95 masks i wanted the best i could buy. 
I bought them.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I already had this virus . My wife as well .
> We wore the masks . N95 . Both sick for 2 weeks . My lungs were damaged from it,
> My wifes uncle died yesterday from covid . He wore masks He was older.
> My friend and his family are fighting it right now There not to sick knock on wood. The wife made masks for people to wear,
> ...


I hope you have your emergency kit, weapons, food and water, stay low.



indytd said:


> You are the one obviously behind in the news. Yes, it was spiking then the shutdown and now the cases are starting to drop instead of increase as of yesterday. Stay up with the news! Really!


https://www.winknews.com/2020/12/03/us-virus-deaths-top-3100-in-a-single-day-for-the-first-time/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Its getting to be like this movie . 
Seriously . There going to have to give some stimulus checks here soon.
Sorry to say biden is trying to set up another stimulus deal. It will not have checks . 
They want to send money to places its not needed . Like the post office .
Homes are being broken into . Banks being robbed . Stores people being attacked broad daylight .
Party stores not so much lol . Those guys shoot first ask questions later .


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Its getting to be like this movie .
> Seriously . There going to have to give some stimulus checks here soon.
> Sorry to say biden is trying to set up another stimulus deal. It will not have checks .
> They want to send money to places its not needed . Like the post office .
> ...


Where I live it's always like this so not sure if it's getting worse.


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

I am tired driving Uber Trash, they are shit people, i don't think i will do Uber Connect, will end up argue with people who try to have their drugs deliver.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As unfortunate as Ms. Pelosi goes. You know that 90%+ fault likes with Mitch McConnell, the obstructionist in chief. You know he is pitching his offers below what is reasonable for the Democrats to accept just so he can say 'look at what they refused!' -- McConnell has done more damage to the American people in his 20+ years in office than Trump could ever do.


The biggest election night loss on the Democratic side was when McConnell won reelection in Kentucky.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

indytd said:


> The biggest election night loss on the Democratic side was when McConnell won reelection in Kentucky.


I agree. But its Kentucky. You can't expect a poorly run, red taker state to do any better.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I agree. But its Kentucky. You can't expect a poorly run, red taker state to do any better.


Kentucky, where your sister or your cousin could be your baby mama and your niece.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Saturday night around 3:30 am in Elmhurst, IL (southwest of O'Hare Airport), I drove up to the pickup location and saw 5 people standing there. I figured that there would be 2 parties and 2 or 3 pax would get into my Uber. But all five approached, only 1 was masked, and a guy tried to open my passenger side door...
> 
> (Potential pax): "Could you please open the door?"
> (Me): "Ummm... how many are in your party?"
> ...


WtF, you cant even fit 5 peeps in an UberX on a regular non Covid night, what dumbasses!! I drive an SUV so I can do XL, drive me nuts when pax have 1-2 people but 10 prices of luggage and do Uber X. They most likely keep ordering Uber X and canceling until they get someone with an SUV so they can fit it all in w/o having to pay the XL prices. I always tell em, you have to cancel and order XL, them "but you have an SUV", me "and I drive my SUV to make extra $$ from fares from riders who can't fit their stuff in an Uber X", them "Plz you'd really be helping us and we'd appreciate it", me "I do this to make money, not friends"! I wanna use that line Kevin Neely used on Joe Dirt, I do this to make money, someday when UNICEF is in the rideshare business you can call them!!


----------



## GomerPyle (Dec 19, 2020)

I had something similar like that happen to me in October. 5 passengers for Ionic, big tip promised, no masks on 3.. But in broad daylight and three were sucking on Vape Pipes as I pulled up. I laughed and said "no" and drove away. Or maybe it was the other way around, drove away and yelled NO as I did so.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

indytd said:


> Kentucky, where your sister or your cousin could be your baby mama and your niece.
> View attachment 532589


I think ur thinking of West Virgina!!


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

indytd said:


> Kentucky, where your sister or your cousin could be your baby mama and your niece.





Erik M said:


> I think ur thinking of West Virgina!!


You forget that Kentucky people keep sending Mitch McConnell back to the Senate. McConnell is the only reason you won't get a $2,000 stimulus payment but instead a $600 payment. Thank Mitch for taking away $1400.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Erik M said:


> I think ur thinking of West Virgina!!


A town nearby me, Wonder Lake, is "affectionately" referred to as "Wonder-Tucky". I think he nailed it.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

indytd said:


> No, not at all. Because there aren't many drivers working at this time it can be one of the most profitable times of the day. Just some long empty trips but also so really long rider trips.
> 
> 
> Reckless and totally false. There are some hospitals that are being over run with covid patients. I've talked to the doctors and nurses that have treated these patients (they take Ubers too).


Over run? I thought I was watching the news the other night, but turned out to be season 1 of the walking dead. Lol


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Serious as a heart attack on this one. Got a ping for like 15 min away. I pulled up and sent my arrival message. A good 4.5 minutes later, out walked a drunk guy, wearing shorts and no jacket, in late December. He was holding an open tall boy, no mask in sight. I cracked the window and told him no open containers and masks are required. 

None of you are going to believe what he said, but I'd put my life on it. He told me who he voted for, then said that he doesn't believe in the "China virus". I couldn't help it. I laughed till my stomach hurt. Then, flat out told him that neither I nor the China virus cares where his political position leans. No mask, no ride. Just like my signs say. 

I canceled and reported him as no mask to uber. As I was heading back out of the neighborhood, another ping from him. This time, I just got close enough for the timer to start and hid around the corner. 2 cancel fees, which never would have happened had he not been a jackass. 

Also, the term China virus is new to me. I must be behind the times! It also seems a bit racist as well.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mthom said:


> Serious as a heart attack on this one. Got a ping for like 15 min away. I pulled up and sent my arrival message. A good 4.5 minutes later, out walked a drunk guy, wearing shorts and no jacket, in late December. He was holding an open tall boy, no mask in sight. I cracked the window and told him no open containers and masks are required.
> 
> None of you are going to believe what he said, but I'd put my life on it. He told me who he voted for, then said that he doesn't believe in the "China virus". I couldn't help it. I laughed till my stomach hurt. Then, flat out told him that neither I nor the China virus cares where his political position leans. No mask, no ride. Just like my signs say.
> 
> ...


I have done similar more than once.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

mthom said:


> Also, the term China virus is new to me. I must be behind the times! It also seems a bit racist as well.


Loser Donald called it the Chinese Virus back in March. One day it will go away like a miracle, believe me.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

mthom said:


> Serious as a heart attack on this one. Got a ping for like 15 min away. I pulled up and sent my arrival message. A good 4.5 minutes later, out walked a drunk guy, wearing shorts and no jacket, in late December. He was holding an open tall boy, no mask in sight. I cracked the window and told him no open containers and masks are required.
> 
> None of you are going to believe what he said, but I'd put my life on it. He told me who he voted for, then said that he doesn't believe in the "China virus". I couldn't help it. I laughed till my stomach hurt. Then, flat out told him that neither I nor the China virus cares where his political position leans. No mask, no ride. Just like my signs say.
> 
> ...


I'm a Trump guy also but thats not a pass to not wear something over your face hole for starters and also does who you vote for give you a pass for following the open container law.....WTF! I swear people have lost their minds nowadays!! I guess he expected you to say "ohhh ok, yea, hop on in, you should have said that right away so I didn't have to question you about it and here's some napkins to keep your hand from getting cold from the cold beer can"! What a tard!!



KevinJohnson said:


> Loser Donald called it the Chinese Virus back in March. One day it will go away like a miracle, believe me.
> 
> View attachment 542815


It did originate from China, like the "Spanish" flu, why can't it be called the China virus? How is it racist, Chinese are not at all a minority group! There's more of them then anyone else on the planet.



KevinJohnson said:


> Loser Donald called it the Chinese Virus back in March. One day it will go away like a miracle, believe me.
> 
> View attachment 542815


If it was called the "Chinese Goverment" virus would it be better since their government covered it up, allowed it to get out, oppressed the whistle-blowers who tried to call attention to it, throws their political rivals in prisons, kills its Muslim citizens for being Muslims, ect.!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*The Spanish FLU did NOT originate in SPAIN. *
It happened at the near, but not before, the end of World War I and while many European countries were at war and covering the war while not 'portraying weakness' of a new disease to demoralize their population, SPAIN was neutral, and spent more time covering the virus, which simulatenously surfaced in Poland, France, Spain and the US. Nobody actually knows where the Influenza outbreak of 1918-1922 originated, just the name stuck in the West.

https://www.history.com/news/why-was-it-called-the-spanish-flu


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *The Spanish FLU did NOT originate in SPAIN. *
> It happened at the near, but not before, the end of World War I and while many European countries were at war and covering the war while not 'portraying weakness' of a new disease to demoralize their population, SPAIN was neutral, and spent more time covering the virus, which simulatenously surfaced in Poland, France, Spain and the US. Nobody actually knows where the Influenza outbreak of 1918-1922 originated, just the name stuck in the West.
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/why-was-it-called-the-spanish-flu


Look, I'm just talking about what we call it, I don't care about the logistics but thx for the info!!



Kurt Halfyard said:


> *The Spanish FLU did NOT originate in SPAIN. *
> It happened at the near, but not before, the end of World War I and while many European countries were at war and covering the war while not 'portraying weakness' of a new disease to demoralize their population, SPAIN was neutral, and spent more time covering the virus, which simulatenously surfaced in Poland, France, Spain and the US. Nobody actually knows where the Influenza outbreak of 1918-1922 originated, just the name stuck in the West.
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/why-was-it-called-the-spanish-flu


My point was is why is it not racists calling it the Spanish flu, is it because Spanish people are white and Chinese are not? Seems like whenever the white race is involved in a skin color discussion its not racists!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Why is it too much to ask that people avoid associating something negative with someone else's ethnicity?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

People were more open about their racism in the 1920s. HENCE Spanish Flu stuck.
There is no reason why that pandemic should not have been called by what it was, H1N1.
But the newspaper could print 'the N-word' in articles at the time, so Spanish Flu seems quaint, even if it is both inaccurate, and vaguely racist.
It's not even confirmed that patient Zero was from Wuhan China. Viruses tend to percolate in a lot of places before they poke above the surface, particularly in the modern-globalist world. There is ZERO reason to call this the China-Virus or Wuhan-Virus or god forbid, the KungFlu. COVID-19 is both accurate and non-political. Stop politicizing the damn virus.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> People were more open about their racism in the 1920s. HENCE Spanish Flu stuck.
> There is no reason why that pandemic should not have been called by what it was, H1N1.
> But the newspaper could print 'the N-word' in articles at the time, so Spanish Flu seems quaint, even if it is both inaccurate, and vaguely racist.
> It's not even confirmed that patient Zero was from Wuhan China. Viruses tend to percolate in a lot of places before they poke above the surface, particularly in the modern-globalist world. There is ZERO reason to call this the China-Virus or Wuhan-Virus or god forbid, the KungFlu. COVID-19 is both accurate and non-political. Stop politicizing the damn virus.


So very well stated and argued in a concise persuasive manner. This is why you are a mod.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey stop worrying about masks
> This info shows n95 or respirator masks work 95 % if worn properly by medical professionals .
> So my opinion if you have a n95 mask wearer in your car. Windows up. In a few minutes that air will be in your car and your catch whatever they have . Now if both of you had those white n95 masks on the odds are far less 2.5 % ? the masks wont work. Again if these pax shave and leave there masks on and have them tight. No body does this anymore . All you see today are homemade or those store bought bondage lol looking ones or worthless blue medical masks .
> https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...ntary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data


so now masks are good? flippidity floppity


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> so now masks are good? flippidity floppit
> 
> 
> JPaiva said:
> ...


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

commenting on mod actions is a TOS violation..just the fyi, and my avatar is not the same. thanks


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

C


Young Kim said:


> Saturday night around 3:30 am in Elmhurst, IL (southwest of O'Hare Airport), I drove up to the pickup location and saw 5 people standing there. I figured that there would be 2 parties and 2 or 3 pax would get into my Uber. But all five approached, only 1 was masked, and a guy tried to open my passenger side door...
> 
> (Potential pax): "Could you please open the door?"
> (Me): "Ummm... how many are in your party?"
> ...


Cvd19 got um it can cause cognitive defects in some people... DOH!


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

mthom said:


> Serious as a heart attack on this one. Got a ping for like 15 min away. I pulled up and sent my arrival message. A good 4.5 minutes later, out walked a drunk guy, wearing shorts and no jacket, in late December. He was holding an open tall boy, no mask in sight. I cracked the window and told him no open containers and masks are required.
> 
> None of you are going to believe what he said, but I'd put my life on it. He told me who he voted for, then said that he doesn't believe in the "China virus". I couldn't help it. I laughed till my stomach hurt. Then, flat out told him that neither I nor the China virus cares where his political position leans. No mask, no ride. Just like my signs say.
> 
> ...


China/Chinese is a nationality not a race...


----------

